# please help me with attachments



## bariman87 (Apr 5, 2008)

been trying for ages, but i cannot. i need a pic if my sax to be included in a post, how? what i do: manage attachments; choose(pick my applewoks document which has my pic pasted onto it);upload; failed. just dunno.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*No Appleworks documents*

Appleworks documents or Word-documents are not supported as attachments.

If you do not have the picture as a separate file, detach it from the document and then up-load the picture.


----------

